

The current Bitcoin economic model doesn't work - nav
http://forum.bitcoin.org/index.php?topic=57.0

======
mw63214
I haven't read up too much on bitcoins, but it seems many of the arguments
about it are based upon an assumption that the value of bitcoins need to be
realized, not addressing the possibility of an asset of derived value based on
bitcoins.

~~~
nav
Agreed.

